

25 Great Talks from the Atlanta Ruby Users Group - vanstee
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLqZY2tk6rSRn2Vapk2raOTFjXGiDbpQUU

======
vanstee
If you're in Atlanta and want to say hi, our next meetup is this Wednesday
(July 9th)
[http://www.meetup.com/atlantaruby/events/183306632/](http://www.meetup.com/atlantaruby/events/183306632/)

